# New Club in Brisbane, Australia for fantasy, 40k and other games.



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Hi all, just putting the word out about our newish club in Brisbane, Australia, meeting at the Centenary Tavern in Middle Park (west Brisbane - see map) every Sunday night from 6:30 until 10:30 or so.

We're a small group at the moment, though we usually have about a dozen players in a night, but we're looking to expand, so more players are encouraged. Our location is at a pub, so please note this is a licensed venue - beer is available on tap, and flows pretty freely. 

A few notes about us:

we play Warhammer fantasy and 40K, usually 1500 or 2000 points in a game, though games of higher or lower value can be arranged.
We play other games including D&D, Warmachine and Dark Heresy/Rogue Trader.
We play friendly games, and try to keep powergaming and rules problems to a minimum.
There is a $10 entry fee, but that gets you a pretty good feast of chips, wedges and other snacks.
We have the function room there, with quite a few tables, and we can provide ample terrain - so we can play quite a few games at the same time.

Generally, its just a lot of fun, a bit of beer, gaming and talk - whatever you feel like. If you're interested, or have any questions, please post in this thread, or PM me and I'll get back to you.

PLEASE NOTE: It is a licensed venue, so we can only allow people over 18 - this isn't dissing the younger crowd, but is to do with liqueur licensing laws.


----------



## Gorgutz (Oct 8, 2009)

Sweet you would probly see me there:victory:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Gorgutz said:


> Sweet you would probly see me there:victory:


hey hey! gah, I have to update this thing! we've actually moved from the bardon bowls club to the centenary tavern! I'll try to update the info tonight (have to go out now), and I'll send you a PM if you're interested


----------



## mrshl9898 (Oct 21, 2009)

*i'm up*

definatly interested, send me the details.


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

sounds good could u send me the details I've been looking for a new group to play with


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Ok, the thread has been updated, all details are current as of now, and I've gotten back to everyone! yay!

As for the club, it's still going strong, and there is an open invitation to anyone to join us there, come, take a look around, decide if you want to be associated with this bunch of crazies 

As for what the clubs been doing recently, we've been getting out the Warhammer Fantasy a bit more, with dwarves, goblins, Bretonnians, Ogres and Skaven (as well as a few others) getting a good run. Raisty's new Skaven force especially seems to be constantly looking for a battle, as he hones his new list! 

40k continues strong, with an experiment by a few players last week to get an apocalypse sized game with run though in a night - I'll update on that when I hear more about it this weekend (as I was unfortunately away this week!), but it sounded like a lot of fun!

Our super-heavy tank bash the week before last went down well, with a Gargant overcoming and killing a baneblade and shadow swords and a few land raiders.

Anyway, don't be shy, if you're reading this, you're probably someone who should come along, so drop me a PM, or just come along for a look and a meet and greet!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Raisty (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn right my Skaven are always ready for a fight, running away or blowing themselves up, whichever the roll prefers 
So normally blowing themselves up...

But yea my Space Puppies and Skaven make appearances most weeks


----------



## Talonis (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,
I've been looking for a good regular club in brissy! I'm pretty interested.
Hmmm... sunday nights... its sunday now! still have a few hours to get there!!

Seriously, beer, 40k, good times.... I'm Keen!


----------



## Leper Messiah (Mar 9, 2008)

Finally having my first game this Sunday at home, but once I've got a few games under my belt, and a few more minis painted, I'll come down with a mate. Lovin' that its on the westside.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Leper Messiah said:


> Finally having my first game this Sunday at home, but once I've got a few games under my belt, and a few more minis painted, I'll come down with a mate. Lovin' that its on the westside.


don't be too shy, we don't stand on ceremony at the club, so if you just want to come take a look, that would be awesome  I'm sure we can give you a few tips for a new player as well!

Send me a PM whenever you feel like coming along, weather it's this week, next week or whenever


----------



## Raisty (Apr 8, 2009)

So I'm a bit more organised for next week, I'll have both a 2k Wolves and a 2k Skaven army with me


----------



## Deimos_AU (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking forward to coming along this weekend. Putting the finishing touches on my 1500 point Blood Angels army.


----------



## Raisty (Apr 8, 2009)

This Sunday (28/2/10) I'm planning on doing a few practice games for the Ides of March which is obviously coming up soon. Playerpack located at http://www.irresistibleforce.com.au/downloads/IdesOfMarch2010_PlayerPack.pdf

Look forward to seeing what 1500pts fantasy lists turn up


----------



## Leper Messiah (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahhhh well at least the guy behind the bar plays 40k, cause everyone else is on fucken holiday! 4 jugs later we don't really mind. Next time....pity, the guy i'm with has some good sas stories


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

We've renamed the club, we're now *PubHammer*, Here's a link to the new club thread. All the details are still the same though


----------

